# Algún equivalente para este CI TNY267PN ?



## patrucko (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola amigos, 
Necesito saber si existe algún CI equivalente para el TNY267PN.

Atento a sus comentarios y muchas gracias de antemano.


Saludos
Patricio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

El viejo TOP223Y

Se corta la pata 6 o se deja en el aire , y la 1 no se introduce en el impreso , se dobla y se suelda sobre la 2.

Saludos !


----------



## patrucko (Ago 11, 2015)

Grande!!

Muchisimas gracias amigo!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El viejo TOP223Y
> 
> Se corta la pata 6 o se deja en el aire , y la 1 no se introduce en el impreso , se dobla y se suelda sobre la 2.
> 
> Saludos !


----------

